# Mathew 19:28 - an untrue word?



## Eoghan (Feb 14, 2013)

I was reading this reply from Jesus to the disciples and then realised that Judas would be one of the twelve at this point!

[BIBLE]Mathew 19:28[/BIBLE]

Did Jesus really say that the twelve disciples (including Judas) would sit on twelve thrones judging Israel? If so then surely He said so in jest?

I thought this through and realised that it was possibly directed at the wider circle of disciples beyond the twelve. Then again Jesus was not revealing Judas as a traitor and agent of Satan. That was only done at the Last Supper and even then they failed to realise Judas' role in Christs betrayal. 

How do others read this passage? Who do you think it was spoken to and to what extent did it anticipate Judas being "replaced"?


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Feb 14, 2013)

I think it is clear that the betrayal, death, and replacement of Judas was prophesied of in the OT. That is why in Acts chapter one, Peter quotes Psalm 69 when he says "Let his dwelling place be desolate and let no one live in it" and "Let another take his office." I think the last part is the most telling, "Let another take his office." And the taking of his office would also include the blessings from Matthew 19.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Feb 14, 2013)

Perhaps the key words are, "you who have followed me will also sit. . ." &etc. Judas did not follow Him, not in spirit and truth, and certainly not to the end.


----------



## AThornquist (Feb 14, 2013)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> Perhaps the key words are, "you who have followed me will also sit. . ." &etc. Judas did not follow Him, not in spirit and truth, and certainly not to the end.



Apt observation. Much like large crowds that "followed" Jesus but didn't _follow_ Him.


----------



## MightyManfred (Feb 14, 2013)

Perhaps Saul was lurking in the back of the crowd somewhere?


----------



## Eoghan (Feb 15, 2013)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> Perhaps the key words are, "you who have followed me will also sit. . ." &etc. Judas did not follow Him, not in spirit and truth, and certainly not to the end.



I think I actually emphasised this when I went over it with the kids, then forgot about it - oops!


----------



## KMK (Feb 15, 2013)

Is it possible that the number 12 does not necessarily correspond to an exact list of names, but to a governing/inheriting body? After all, the tribes of Israel were sometimes 12 (counting Joseph) and sometimes 13 (counting Manasseh and Ephraim).


----------



## sevenzedek (Feb 15, 2013)

All God's promises are true for men such as Judas and others, if indeed you continue in the faith, grounded and steadfast, and are not moved away from the hope of the gospel which you heard, which was preached to every creature under heaven, of which I, Paul, became a minister. Colossians 1:23


----------

